# Uh oh. 2012 Synapse Carbon 6 seatpost loose in frame



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Just noticed the other day that there is some play in my seatpost where it goes into the frame. This is the teardrop shaped aero carbon post. The two seatpost bolts in the collar are at the proper torque. There is a metal sleeve inside the frame that the seatpost slides into and it seems to be moving when I push the seat fore and aft and I can see the collar moving relative to the frame. The post does not slip up or down. I don't see any irregularities in the frame and the bike has never been crashed. I don't have a good feeling about this just because it doesn't seem like a fixable thing but I guess a trip to the dealer is in order.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

take it apart. apply plenty of carbon friction paste. reassemble. test.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I agree. Lots more carbon paste. Re-torque to proper spec. If it still slides, take to bike mechanic as they have a good feel for how much over torque you can get away with. Don't try this yourself.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I tried that but no help so I took it to the LBS where I bought it and it turns out that my original assessment was correct. The metal (aluminum?) sleeve inside the seat tube of the frame is loose. It evidently un-bonded somehow. The LBS has shipped my bike to Cannondale for their assessment. The mechanic at the LBS said that this type of thing is not usually fixable and a replacement frame may be in my future but we'll see what the people at Cannondale say.


----------



## dave15154 (Oct 14, 2014)

Rob said:


> I tried that but no help so I took it to the LBS where I bought it and it turns out that my original assessment was correct. The metal (aluminum?) sleeve inside the seat tube of the frame is loose. It evidently un-bonded somehow. The LBS has shipped my bike to Cannondale for their assessment. The mechanic at the LBS said that this type of thing is not usually fixable and a replacement frame may be in my future but we'll see what the people at Cannondale say.


Hi, I was most interested to find this thread as I have experienced the exact same problem. What was the outcome from Cannondale?


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

dave15154 said:


> Hi, I was most interested to find this thread as I have experienced the exact same problem. What was the outcome from Cannondale?


Cannondale has shipped a new frame and fork to my LBS. I haven't seen it but the LBS guy said it is white with black and red trim which sounds like the 2014 Synapse Carbon frame. (My old one was a 2012.) They are in the process of transferring my components from the old frame to the new. One exception is the crankset. My old crank is not compatible with the new frame so they are giving me a new one. They are doing all of this at no charge although I did ask them to install new derailleur and brake cables which I may have to pay for. They said it should be done by the end of this week so I hope to pick it up then.

Although I'm disappointed that my frame failed, I'm pretty happy with how the LBS and Cannondale reacted. I half-expected them to blame it on me or accuse me of crashing or improper maintenance, etc. But there was none of that. The LBS mechanic looked at it for about 10 minutes and immediately began the warranty claim process. He made sure that I got the frame color I wanted and they have called me a few times with updates. It has taken a bit longer than they originally said because they had to order some sort of part from Cannondale. Even with that, if the bike is done this weekend, it will have been two weeks total since I brought it in.

I just hope that they can get everything switched over okay. I was really happy with the shifting and braking on the old bike and I want the new one to be set up just as well. And I know that the new frame has somewhat different geometry so I'm expecting to have to tweak my position a bit but I don't mind that. The 2014 Synapse generally got rave reviews so I know I'm getting a pretty good frame.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Solid outcome there - you certainly have to hand it to your LBS - they've most likely done you a great service by advocating on your behalf.

cheers


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

That really is a great outcome. Makes me feel even better about buying a Cannondale a few months ago.

Happy trails.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Wow! What a difference between the way Cannondale vs. the way Trek handles a warranty claim! If you're getting a 2014, you're getting an upgrade, dude! Great to hear this outcome. I have the 2014 and I can tell you, you're going to love your new frame!


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

An update for those who are interested. 

Picked up my bike today. It is indeed a 2014 Synapse frame with a new FSA crank and Cannondale Hollowgram crankarms. All of the other components were transferred over from my old bike. Although I've only had a few minutes today to check out the bike it looks like the shop did a good job. The LBS did charge me for a few parts that they had to order and also for the new cables that I asked for. The total was $100. At first he tried to charge me another $100+ for the labor but he relented when I showed him the original estimate (from a different mechanic) which stated zero labor charge. I felt a little bad about this since I'm obviously getting a nice new frame and other upgrades but they did promise no labor charge except for the cables. 

So now I've got a brand new frame, crank, and cables and I'm very excited to take it out, which I hope will be tomorrow. 

I did have time to snap a couple of quick pictures of my mongrel 2014/2012 Synapse.


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good outcome here. Cannonade product support in my mind is second to none. Recently had an EVO Hi Mod frame replaced for a rear triangle issue, Cannonade sent an EVO Nano frame as a replacement.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

great to hear, but gotta say that is ridiculous they tried to charge you. all those parts were being put on regardless. Why would you have to pay extra. and doesn't the shop get paid by Cannondale for their time to exchange parts?


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

kps88 said:


> great to hear, but gotta say that is ridiculous they tried to charge you. all those parts were being put on regardless. Why would you have to pay extra. and doesn't the shop get paid by Cannondale for their time to exchange parts?


They had to order a compression plug and crown race for the headset. The new Synapse has a tapered steerer and my old parts were not compatible. They said that this is not considered part of the frame itself and so I had to pay for those replacement parts. This was a little weird because, as I stated in a previous post, my old crank was not compatible with the new frame either and they put on a brand new one for no charge. I don't know why they charged for one thing and not the other. But it wasn't that much money so I let it go. 

As far a the labor charge, the shop guy that I talked to when I picked up my bike said that their policy is to do all the labor for free if the failed frame was less than one year old, 50% charge if the frame is 2-3 years old, and full charge for 3+ years. And the Cannondale warranty does state that the customer is responsible for labor charges relating to warranty replacement. But since the original estimate that I was given said no labor charge, I didn't have to pay it.

I guess I could complain that my 3-year old bike never should have failed in the first place and everything should be replaced for free but when I consider that I got a brand new frame, fork, crank, cables and housings for around $100, I can't really feel too angry.


----------

